# H: Large Grey Knight force W: $�$� (UK)



## millest

*H: Large Grey Knight force W: $£$£ (UK)*

would like to sell the below as one lot. I will not split so please don’t ask.

Price includes all fees and uk postage, overseas postage can be arranged at additional cost. Looking for £180gbp given the size of the force and original retail costs.

Librarian dread

2 dreadknights

15 terminators (5 with twin swords, 9 nemesis weapons, 1 incinerator)

20 gks (16 normal models, 2 incinerators, 2 psilencer)

Librarian

Captain

draigo

All items are painted to the standard in the pics Here: 
http://imgur.com/cxYnYSv 
http://imgur.com/Ma52CJK 
http://imgur.com/met4eoh 
http://imgur.com/OxjeiRG

Everything is pictured there and is sold as seen. Thanks


----------

